# Day trip Freeport



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Anyone want to go tomorrow for beeliners and mahi. PMbefore 9:00 please. 
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Got a crew. Thanks


----------



## Dmullins85 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tear em up tomorrow!


----------

